# verstellbare Sattelstütze verlängern



## murmel04 (17. Juli 2011)

Hey,

so nun hab ich eine technische Frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder sogar so ein Teil besorgen oder bauen.

Ich habe eine verstellbare Sattelstütze  und ja ein echt klasse Teil, will es nicht mehr missen.

Nur jetzt ist es so, dass ich sie nicht weit genug rausziehen kann. Leider fehlen mir so ca. 3 cm. Haben wir jetzt erst festgestellt unter anderem nach Sattelwechsel.

So nun wer hat da vielleicht ein Lösung für mich, verlängern aber wie???

Hab euch mal zwei Bilder angehängt wie es im Moment ist, bin schon ca. 1cm über min., fehlen aber noch ein paar cm.

Hoffe ihr habt was für mich.

LG


----------



## j_rg (17. Juli 2011)

...ups L.O.  - war ein Versehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Juli 2011)

@Murmel:

Aaaalso: Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem und mit einer Stütze von Airwings gelöst. Die ist in meinem Album auch zu sehen. Der "Kragen" ist etwas verlängert und die Hülse verlängert damit das Sattelrohr. Auf Dauer hatte ich aber kein Vertrauen dazu und letztendlich eine Reverb eingebaut, die ist was länger als die KS.

Ich sehe aber auf Deinen Fotos, dass Du eine passende Stütze hast..., dann wirst Du ja wohl keine Hülse verbauen können. Somit bleibt Dir nur der Tausch zu einer längeren Stütze ala Reverb (420 mm zu 385 mm der KS, das sollte dann reichen?!). Vielleicht vergesse ich auch grad ne Möglichkeit?!


----------



## Veloce (17. Juli 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @Murmel:
> 
> 
> Ich sehe aber auf Deinen Fotos, dass Du eine passende Stütze hast..., dann wirst Du ja wohl keine Hülse verbauen können. Somit bleibt Dir nur der Tausch zu einer längeren Stütze ala Reverb (420 mm zu 385 mm der KS, das sollte dann reichen?!). Vielleicht vergesse ich auch grad ne Möglichkeit?!



Höchstens einen anderen größeren Rahmen 
Sonst  hilft nur ne andere längere Sattelstütze 
Ich hatte neulich das umgekehrte Problem .
Die neue Command Post ließ sich nicht weit genug ins
Sitzrohr des Safires versenken .


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Juli 2011)

@Murmel
Wenn Du partout die zu kurze Stütze fahren möchtest gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder kann man die Stütze so zerlegen, daß man das eigentliche Rohr gegen ein längeres austauschen kann, bestimmt muß man dazu das neue Rohr bearbeiten, um eventuelle "Aufnahmen" für die Verstellmimik zu befestigen. Kann auf Deinen Photos nicht mal erkennen was für eine Stütze Du fährst.
Oder Du gehst mit der Stütze zu einem guten Schlosser, der filigrane Bauteile aus Alu schweißen kann. Der hat dann vielleicht eine Idee.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen wie man mit einem passgenauen Innenrohr, einem zweiten Stück für unten etc. das ganze verlängern könnte, es geht ja nur um 3 cm. Allerdings würde ich das nur bei mir selbst ausprobieren und nicht Jemanden Fremdes empfehlen, nachher gibts Spaltkorrosion, irgendwas passiert und der Ärger ist groß. Zudem wird die Stütze schwerer und das Ganze kostet - wenn es gut gemacht ist - auch nicht wenig.

Grüße


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2011)

oh je hört sich alles komliziert an

na das mit dem tauschen wird wohl nicht so einfach sein. müsste sie dann ehr verkaufen und neu kaufen
Nur hab das Teil ja erst im April gekauft, glaube da bekomme ich so langsam haue zuhause,


ist die ks 900i mhh, hab mal meine verkäufer angeschrieben, mal schaun was er hat, er hat bei seiner auch irgendwie ein Verlängerung dran gemacht, daher weiss ich ja das es was gibt. 

LG


----------



## Bettina (18. Juli 2011)

Falls du eine kurze Kurbellänge fährst, könntest du auf die "normalen" 175 mm umsteigen und damit was gewinnen.
Pedale haben eine unterschiedliche Bauhöhe, d.h. flache Pedale verschaffen dir ein paar mm.
Ein anderer Sattel, der höher baut bringt auch was, da sind schon 10 bis 15 mm drin.

Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Bettina


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

Wie Votec Tox schon sagte: alle Bastellösungen, die in Frage kämen, sind ein Risiko und daher nicht "empfehlenswert".
Ich würde das noch nicht mal an meinen eigenen Rädern machen. 
Wenn die Bastel-Verlängerung nicht hält kann es dir im schlimmsten Fall dabei den Rahmen zerstören. Von der Stütze mal ganz abgesehen. 

Das einzig Sinnvolle ist der Vorschlag von Bettina, mit Pedalen, Kurbel und Sattel zu tricksen. Aber... das ist am Ende auch nicht billiger als eine neue Stütze und hat einen ungewissen Ausgang.

Ich würde daher versuchen, die Stütze einfach wieder los zu werden und eine längere kaufen!


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2011)

also dann könnte ich nur über die Pedale gehen.

Sattel hab ich ja gerade erst einen anderen ran gemacht, ist dünner als das Sofa vorher, ist aber noch in der Testphase mit dem Popometer.

Kurbel weiss ich jetzt im Moment nicht, denke ist eh schon die 175 muss ich aber nochmal nachmessen,

Pedale sind im Moment die Wellgo MG 1 dran, gibt es da noch dünnere ??? (Muss allerdings auch die erst messen)

Leider sieht man das auf Bildern ja nicht so, und die Maßangaben sind ja auch nur Länge und Breite, nicht die Höhe, wenn überhaupt angegeben.

Also vielleicht habt ihr da was in Weis für mich, sollten allerdings auch nicht gerade 100 + kosten, denn dann könnte ich ja gleich eine neue Stüze kaufen.
Aber vielleicht find ich ja über den Weg was.


LG - und danke schonmal.


----------



## mtblukas (18. Juli 2011)

Was ist daran so schlimm eine neue Sattelstüze zu kaufen und die alte zu verkaufen?

Aufpreis: vll. ein paar Euros! ich checks nicht?


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2011)

1. Hab ich leider keine Geldautomaten und in den letzten Monaten viele Euronen fürs Bike ausgegeben (ohne das Bike).

Hab einiges an Teilen mittlererweile doppelt, oder sogar 3 fach hier liegen (Sattel zb). 

2. Muss halt auch erstmal einen Käufer für das Teil haben der dann auch das bezahlt was ich noch haben möchte.

Das Teil ist erst 3 Monate alt. 

Kannst es aber gerne haben. Dann hole ich mir eine andere. 

Was ist aber daran so schlimm, erst mal eine günstigere Alternative zu suchen?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (18. Juli 2011)

naja bikemarkt?


----------



## Serrox (18. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm eine neue Sattelstüze zu kaufen und die alte zu verkaufen?
> 
> Aufpreis: vll. ein paar Euros! ich checks nicht?



Unter Umständen sind "ein paar Euro" bei Leuten, die eine eigene Wohnung haben und alle Rechnungen durch das Einkommen begleichen müssen, welches sie selbst erwirtschaften nicht so locker aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln 

Wie auch immer, eine Selbstbastellösung halte ich auch für Riskant.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> also dann könnte ich nur über die Pedale gehen.



Nur über die Pedale ist es aber schwer, 3cm rauszuholen.  
Und selbst wenn du solche Klötze finden würdest, musst du dir dann auch bewusst sein, dass die hohe Standfläche sich auch wieder negativ bemerkbar machen würde, vor allem in der Abfahrt. 

Realistisch wäre höchstens 
Pedale -> +ca. 1cm
Kurbel -> + 0.5 cm
Sattel -> +ca. 1cm

Sattel hast du ja schon selbst kommentiert.
Kurbellänge zu ändern könnte unter Umständen auch negative Auswirkungen haben, wenn du mit der aktuellen Länge glücklich bist. 

Mal ganz zu schweigen vom Preis. Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass du mit Pedalen+Kurbel+Sattel billiger weg kommst als mit einer neuen Stütze. Zumindest, wenn es keine Ramschteile sein sollen.
Das ist unrealistisch.

Auch wenn's hart klingt und das Geld momentan nicht so flüssig ist... verkaufen und neue Stütze anschaffen wäre daher meiner Meinung nach das einzig Sinnvolle. Und sogar das billigste. 

Du kannst doch einfach mal deine Stütze mal in den Bikemarkt reinstellen und warten, was passiert. So lange kannst du ja erst mal wieder eine "normale" Stütze einbauen. Ging doch früher auch


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2011)

ne, ist ja nicht so dass ich nicht könnte. Will mich halt mal beherrschen und nicht wieder alles doppelt hier haben, sonst muss ich bald anbauen

Mal schaun, was der Händler sagt, vielleicht geht da ja was. Eigentlich hätte er sehen müssen das sie zu kurz ist.

Aber sehe ich das falsch, müsste das Pedal nicht dünner sein, damit das Bein gestreckter wäre

LG


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

ups, hast recht! 
Klassischer Denkfehler...

Also dünner... umso schwieriger, so 3cm raus zu holen.

Viel Erfolg beim Händler! 
Umso besser, dass du die Stütze dort gekauft hast. Wenn er dein Rad kennt (hast du das auch von demselben Händler?) und dir die Stütze evtl sogar montiert und eingestellt hat, hätte er das in der Tat merken müssen. Da sollte er jetzt lieber kulant sein!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Juli 2011)

Ich geb auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu:

Verkauf doch einfach ein paar der doppelten und dreifachen Teile 
Ich würd die Stütze tauschen! Alles andere wird zu kompliziert und zieht vielleicht weitere Probleme anch sich. Wenn Du jetzt die KS verkaufst, dann bekommst Du vielleicht noch 70 Euro oder so dafür. Dann kaufst Du Dir eine Reverb für 180, beisst zwar in den sauren Apfel aber hast eine Stütze mit Remote (super!), die dazu auch noch gut funktioniert.

Pedale: Da hat Scylla einen Dreher  Du müsstest barfuss fahren, 10 mm dicke Pedale haben und ne 180 er Kurbel verbauen 

Tausch die Stütze gegen eine längere! Die Bastelaktion gefährdet Deinen Rahmen und ich hab schon mehr als einen gesehen, der am Sitzrohr gerissen ist aufgrund falscher Einschubtiefen!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2011)

Habe ich hier die Information übersehen, wie lang die bisher verbaute Stütze ist? Die KS gibt es in 3 Längen, abhängig vom Verstellbereich: 70/300, 100/350 und 125/385 mm. Wenn Du die 385er hast un die zu kurz ist, würde ich mich interessieren, was für eine Rahmengröße Du bei welcher Körpergröße fährst...


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juli 2011)

also Rahmengrösse ist ein 44 und Größe 173 cm.

Die ganz lange ist es sicherlich nicht (kann gerade nicht schaun), wenn dann allerhöchstens 100/350 aber ich denke ehr die kurze.

Das mir noch was an cm fehlt, hatte ich die ganze Zeit schon den Verdacht, wurde mir aber auch am Samstag bestätigt, habe da nämlich nach dem Sattelwechsel das ganze Paket prüfen lassen.

Sonst passt alles .....

Nur diese paar cm.

Na mal schaun, vielleicht kann ich sie heute abend an eine Freundin weiterreichen, hab ihr schon vorgeschwärmt wie toll das Teil ist. 

Und die Anfrage beim Händler läuft ja auch noch.

Lg


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Die ganz lange ist es sicherlich nicht (kann gerade nicht schaun), wenn dann allerhöchstens 100/350 aber ich denke ehr die kurze.



Dann schau, dass du als "Ersatz" gleich die Lange bekommst. Da hast du nicht nur die passende Einschubtiefe, sondern gleich auch noch mehr Verstellbereich.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Juli 2011)

kleines update: es die ganz kurze version

also wenn jemand Interesse daran hat....

lg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juli 2011)

Nicht ärgern! Dann wird doch alles gut!

Ist doch "nur" Geld!!!


----------



## murmel04 (25. Juli 2011)

so nachdem ich nun doch erstmal in den sauren Apfel beißen muss und mir eine 2.Stütze kaufen muss
habe ich ein Frage an die Fachleute.

Ich möchte mir nun eine mit Verstellmöglichkeit vom Lenker aus kaufen, muss die Stütze allerdings für den Autotransport rausmachen, ist dann einfacher zu transportieren.
Geht das dann noch, oder ist es weniger zu empfehlen

Danke

LG


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

einfach nur absenken ist nicht drin, auch wenn du eine stütze mit mehr verstellbereich nehmen würdest?

ob remotestütze ein- und ausbauen möglich ist, kommt halt darauf an, wie viel arbeit du dir machen willst, und wie du die leitung am rahmen fest machst. kabelbinder würde ich z.b. nicht nehmen  vielleicht eher sowas klick oder sonst irgendeine schnell zu demontierende clip-lösung.
mir persönlich wäre das zu viel act. lieber rumprobieren, ob das bike nicht irgendwie anders ins auto passt, ohne die stütze rauszumachen. auf dem trail hat eine remote-absenkung jedenfalls deutliche vorteile (hand bleibt am lenker).


----------



## murmel04 (25. Juli 2011)

ne der Sattel stört dann würde an dem einen Sitz hängen bleiben oder ich muss jedes mal über den Sitz rüber, ist weder für den Sitz noch den Sattel dann gut. 
So liegt das Bike dann im Kofferraum und es kann sogar hinten noch ein mitfahren, da ich den einen Sitz nicht umklappen muss.
Was auch dafür sorgt das es nicht so rumrutscht.

So war es halt einfach Sattel komplett raus und ab ins Auto.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Juli 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ne der Sattel stört dann würde an dem einen Sitz hängen bleiben oder ich muss jedes mal über den Sitz rüber, ist weder für den Sitz noch den Sattel dann gut.
> So liegt das Bike dann im Kofferraum und es kann sogar hinten noch ein mitfahren, da ich den einen Sitz nicht umklappen muss.
> Was auch dafür sorgt das es nicht so rumrutscht.
> 
> So war es halt einfach Sattel komplett raus und ab ins Auto.



Schnellspanner benutzen, Sattelstütze zum Transport absenken und soweit wie möglich ins Sattelrohr schieben - dann baut das Rad ungefähr 10cm höher als vorher.

Oder Sattelstütze (abgesenkt) raus und mit Kabelbinder oder Spanngurt an den Rahmen binden...


----------



## murmel04 (25. Juli 2011)

ok danke, daran dachte ich auch das Teil denn mit irgendwas am Rahmen befestigen, damit es nicht irgendwie rumfällt beim rein und rausheben.

Na ja wenn ich nochmal Kohle ausgeben muss, dann nehme ich doch gleich die Nobelausführung

Ärgere mich trotzdem, dass ich jetzt erstmal doppelt Geld hinlege bis ich evtl. die andere verkauft habe

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2011)

Hast du dort schon angerufen, wenn du schon nicht hinfahren kannst


----------



## murmel04 (26. Juli 2011)

bringt leider nicht viel. 

Dort ist das Thema durch -für mich bedeutet das - PECH GEHABT


LG


----------



## BayWa Biker (1. August 2011)

Hab ne KS 950 mit Remote, da kann man den Zug ganz leicht an der Sattelstütze aushängen, sollte bei der 900 also genauso einfach möglich sein.


----------

